# How to code ESP off >>>



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

*-**Why?* 
Because it's not for everyone and could be very intrusive (cutting throttle etc.) with advanced driving techniques. The car was not originally designed with it in mind, and can be viewed as a lawyer-driven afterthought.
*
-Does coding it out trigger fault codes or malfunction of other related systems (ABS, Haldex etc.)? *
No, everything else remains active and functional, but the ESP program that originated from the infamous recall is written out.

*-Is it reversible?*
Totally! Just go back and recode the post-recall coding you found in there and it reverts back to activating the ESP program. 
*
-Will this code work for every Quattro TT?*
Some cars (like mine) use a 5 digit code and the two codes posted should work. Others seems to have a 7 digit code and I will update the thread as the ESP codes become available. 

*-How to do it?*


In VCDS light, go to the ABS module (03 - ABS Brakes) controller info and you will see the following: 
Vag Number 
Component 
Soft. Coding 
Shop Number

In normal VCDS, go to the ABS module (03 - ABS brakes). In advanced functions click on the "Recode 07" box. You will see the following:
Software Coding (0 - 32767) 
WorkShop Code (0 - 99999)
Importer Number (0 - 999)


In the Soft. Coding (software coding) box, depending on what original soft coding was programmed punch in *16398* for ESP OFF (EDL still active) -- or *00014* for ESP OFF (EDL inactive) and you're done. No more light in the gauge cluster and the ESP button does nothing. I personally preferred retaining the EDL, so I use the code with EDL active. Hope this helps others as it helped me! 

*known Software coding


Original: 23049
Disabled: 21001 (EDL active)

Original
Disabled 16398 (EDL active)

Original 
Disabled: 00014 (EDL inactive)

Original
Disabled:13504 (EDL active) 

Original: 19970
Disabled: 18945 (EDL active)

*




Disclaimer: I am not responsible for someone overestimating their driving skills and/or conditions. ESP can be quite the driver assist in snow or other slick conditions).

*VCDS Light* 











*Normal VCDS*


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Good post - I did this a few years back but left EDL on since I'm FWD for now... way better traction winter and summer :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it the same for the V6?
Steve


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thats great Max!!! ESP nearly got me killed a couple times at the track when I forgot to turn it off! However I also agree that it can help in really slick or rainy track days and folks who do this should be very aware that you can end up in a "off" situation very quickly!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the early Christmas present Max!!!


I know what I'm doing today. Retaining the EDL as well.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are finding it useful because it was for me. 

As for the coding working on the v6 (or 180) I can't confirm, but I don't see why it would be different since they share AWD/ABS/EDL/Haldex and were all covered under one umbrella for the recall. Maybe a v6 and 180 user can confirm the recoding working or not for the rest of the community. 

Happy Holidays to all! 



PS: I had the codes mixed up (00014 is no EDL and 16398 keeps the EDL active) in my initial post. I quickly edited after realizing I mixed up what each code does, but want to mention it just in case someone did it right away last night and didn't catch the edit.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Maybe a v6 and 180 user can confirm the recoding working or not for the rest of the community.


Id totally give it a shot for the 180q, but I bought a pre-ESP model


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Tempes_TT said:


> Id totally give it a shot for the 180q, but I bought a pre-ESP model


Seb, could you do us a favor (since you were blessed with an unmolested car) and read the coding in your car? It would confirm things and/or provide a non-ESP code for the 180s if the coding between models were in fact different. :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Seb, could you do us a favor (since you were blessed with an unmolested car) and read the coding in your car? It would confirm things and/or provide a non-ESP code for the 180s if the coding between models were in fact different. :beer:


Sure can. Ill do it some time after work :thumbup:


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

In my VCDS, the software coding has 7 digits (example, 00xxxxx), and keeps telling me that the request is out of range in the software coding. I have a hex-can cable... My screen is the typical vagcom screen. I wonder why it won't take.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Not by the car right now to check it but can't you also hold down the ESP button while starting the car to have it off for the entire run time? I assume EDL would still be on. Also, nice work on the coding info, I get how someone wouldn't want to have to use the button each time :thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

ABS Only
1C0 907 379 C/J/L : 04097

ABS/EDL/ASR
1C0 907 379 D/K : 18945

ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP
1C0 907 379 E/G/M : 19970

Those are the figures I found when I switched my traction control off but I found that code 04097 isn't accepted and I had to use 04098 instead... and it disabled everything except ABS and EDL. My ECU will be a little different than the 225q's but should be the same as the 180 ECU's - hope this helps.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ code *13504* is what's on a virgin 180 Quattro without ESP on it. So, someone with a 180 should give that a whirl. Once people start reporting what's confirmed to work for them, I'll update the first post. Keep them coming!


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Any advantages to not keeping EDL?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

In my opinion, there isn't any drawbacks to retaining the EDL. It's a traction enhancing feature after all (although very limited in its capacity). Some purists, seeking the raw driving experience, might see it as a distraction between the car and the driver though. 

In my car for example, it helped with launching the car from a dead stop, and powering out of low speed corners for years. With it, I never felt the need for a front LSD until recently when my power output increased considerably and started overwhelming the EDL and its capacity to prevent low speed front wheel spin.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Any luck for us guys with 7 digit software codes? I've done more reading, and even tried subtracting 2048 from the code, with no luck. The only codes mine will accept are the factory 0022544 and the 180's 0022549. 0000000 works, but I assume that turns everything off. Not the intended goal.

It'd be nice if it worked, but I'm at the point of giving up. :/


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

225TTed said:


> Any luck for us guys with 7 digit software codes? I've done more reading, and even tried subtracting 2048 from the code, with no luck. The only codes mine will accept are the factory 0022544 and the 180's 0022549. 0000000 works, but I assume that turns everything off. Not the intended goal.
> 
> It'd be nice if it worked, but I'm at the point of giving up. :/



Sorry man, mine is a 5 digit code so I can't even experiment with the possible 7 digit codes. I updated the first post with more pics on how to do it with regular VCDS, also added a note about the 7 digit codes and will update the thread once they become available and confirmed to work. 

On a side note and just throwing it out there, have you tried adding 00 before the confirmed codes? (like so: 0000014 -- 0016398 -- 0013504 -- 0018945 -- 0004097)


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, I went out and tried the two zeros before and after all the listed codes... with the same out of sequence error. Hmph. I wonder if anyone has been successful with the 7 digit codes?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

225TTed said:


> Yeah, I went out and tried the two zeros before and after all the listed codes... with the same out of sequence error. Hmph. I wonder if anyone has been successful with the 7 digit codes?


What we need to find is an unmolested TT with no recall done that use the 7 digit coding. I wonder if it could be that Audi came with the 7 digit ABS coding sequence post recall so that the early ESP-disabled codes could be out of range and not used... hopefully that's not case.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

From what I've found online, the coding works on mk60 ABS equipped models but the cars with mk20 brake systems are the ones who have issues recoding. My Bentley lists code variations for the newer brake systems so maybe someone's older TT bentley has mk20 variations?

Here's a clip from another thread - he lists his original code says what "seemed" to work. Might it might be worth a try...



DubWho said:


> OK, so I have read that the 2000 AWD MK20 controller is not recodable. One other guy mentioned it here and I tried it. My original code was 13404. 13204 worked and seemed to kill ASR, EDL and ABS. I want ABS, so this is no good. I typed in 00000 for the hell of it and the gauges started to act like they were in "test" mode. I think this controller is recodable, just no one has the correct code yet. I will keep trying and post if I find anything else.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

All_Euro said:


> From what I've found online, the coding works on mk60 ABS equipped models but the cars with mk20 brake systems are the ones who have issues recoding. My Bentley lists code variations for the newer brake systems so maybe someone's older TT bentley has mk20 variations?
> 
> Here's a clip from another thread - he lists his original code says what "seemed" to work. Might it might be worth a try...


Odd... mine is a mk60 with 7-digit coding. All zeros works, but I'm not leaving it like that...


----------



## Deiniel (Jun 1, 2015)

*Any luck with the 7 digit code*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Sorry man, mine is a 5 digit code so I can't even experiment with the possible 7 digit codes. I updated the first post with more pics on how to do it with regular VCDS, also added a note about the 7 digit codes and will update the thread once they become available and confirmed to work.
> 
> On a side note and just throwing it out there, have you tried adding 00 before the confirmed codes? (like so: 0000014 -- 0016398 -- 0013504 -- 0018945 -- 0004097)



Any new info on the 7 digit code? Ant codes available?

Thanks


----------



## miamisam (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you thank you thank you!!! 

My '01 would occasionally tug sharply left or right when I least expected it, then light up the ESP indicator to show how well it had just protected me. 
Usually happened when hot. 
The last straw was passing a semi. It hit the brakes, then tugged me into the semi for no reason. If I wasn't firmly gripping the wheel at the time, I'd have been roadkill. 

Only got a fault code once: implausible wheel angle sensor reading. 
From Bentley, it says my Dec 2000 car doesn't even HAVE a wheel angle sensor. To quote Cheech and Chong, "Maybe that's why it had trouble reading it". 

16398 did the trick. Now when I hit the ESP button, the dash light just flickers on/off. Perfect. 
And I swear the suspension is looser now. Doesn't drive like it's got a stick up its ass. 
With 4WD, I'm not too concerned about ice. I can adjust my driving for bad conditions. But it's hard to adjust for unpredictable lateral tugs. 

Did I mention "Thank you"? 

Phil


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

It might be worth while posting in the original post about what ESP and EDL does exactly for the novice owners. Understanding what it is they are disabling might help.


----------



## vtwillys (Dec 11, 2009)

*Disable ESP?*

Can you just turn it off, that's what I do when on the track or auto-X. Just have to remember to hit the button, or am I missing something?:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

SteveCJr said:


> It might be worth while posting in the original post about what ESP and EDL does exactly for the novice owners. Understanding what it is they are disabling might help.


No problem Steven, I will do that in the original post. Personally, I feel that if an onwer needs explaining what ESP (or EDL) is or does, they have no business permanently coding/disabling it as a driving aid. However, that's just my view and I will fulfill your request. 



vtwillys said:


> Can you just turn it off, that's what I do when on the track or auto-X. Just have to remember to hit the button, or am I missing something?:laugh:


Turning the ESP off is not complete with the button. It makes it less aggressive but it's still there to step in and still ruin driving dynamics in an intrusive manner. You will not notice it if you are not exploring or exceeding the limit of traction, but any advanced or track drivers will tell you that pushing that button doesn't do much.


----------



## vtwillys (Dec 11, 2009)

*Thx for the reply*

I thought no meant no, and off was really off:laugh:





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No problem Steven, I will do that in the original post. Personally, I feel that if an onwer needs explaining what ESP (or EDL) is or does, they have no business permanently coding/disabling it as a driving aid. However, that's just my view and I will fulfill your request.
> 
> 
> Turning the ESP off is not complete with the button. It makes it less aggressive but it's still there to step in and still ruin driving dynamics in an intrusive manner. You will not notice it if you are not exploring or exceeding the limit of traction, but any advanced or track drivers will tell you that pushing that button doesn't do much.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine has 18446 before coding what's that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookiez (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone figured out how to do this with 7 digit coding?

my 7 digit code actually is 0019970 (known code), but the no ESP version of it with 00 in front is out of range :/

MK60 system


----------



## Timm83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> *-Why?*
> Because it's not for everyone and could be very intrusive (cutting throttle etc.) with advanced driving techniques. The car was not originally designed with it in mind, and can be viewed as a lawyer-driven afterthought.
> 
> *-Does coding it out trigger fault codes or malfunction of other related systems (ABS, Haldex etc.)? *
> ...





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> *-Why?*
> Because it's not for everyone and could be very intrusive (cutting throttle etc.) with advanced driving techniques. The car was not originally designed with it in mind, and can be viewed as a lawyer-driven afterthought.
> 
> *-Does coding it out trigger fault codes or malfunction of other related systems (ABS, Haldex etc.)? *
> ...


Hello i see this is an older topic, but I try to ask something,

I own a 2001 TT, and I read about this about turn off Esp.
Now my question and I hope you can give me a awnser on my problem,

When i set my TT on ignition, my abs and esp don't show control lights, so now I read this, I think maby the previous owner has set this off in vcds. 
Also my esp button doesn't do anything, only red colour like the rest, but when push the button nothing appears in my cluster.

So maby the esp/abs is off in vcds.

I like to check and I have the right software, but can you tell me what the code is for turning esp and abs on.
I noticed that esp and abs works (I tested in the snow)
I hope you or others can help me.

Greetings


----------



## matthew_5213 (11 mo ago)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> *-Why?*
> Because it's not for everyone and could be very intrusive (cutting throttle etc.) with advanced driving techniques. The car was not originally designed with it in mind, and can be viewed as a lawyer-driven afterthought.
> 
> *-Does coding it out trigger fault codes or malfunction of other related systems (ABS, Haldex etc.)? *
> ...



Hello all I'm having trouble with removing the esp from my caddy it's running tfsi and asking for 7 digit code can anyone help


----------



## matthew_5213 (11 mo ago)

Cookiez said:


> Anyone figured out how to do this with 7 digit coding?
> 
> my 7 digit code actually is 0019970 (known code), but the no ESP version of it with 00 in front is out of range :/
> 
> MK60 system


Have you figured out the 7digit code yet mate


----------

